# 20g long



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ok so i got a few plants today. i had some jungle vals and amazon swords and i bought 2 different swords. the water hasn't setteled yet, but i cant wait so here are the pics. oh and keep in mind that im far from done.

before:
View attachment 106241


and after:
View attachment 106242

View attachment 106243


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it looks great so far







nice job!

tell us the equipment used! if anything goes wrong, there are tons of knowledgeable guys here who are very willing and able to help!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thank you sir!

well so far i have 2 flouresent lights on it. one has a power glo 15w, and the other is a factory 15w lamp. i have 2 ac 50s on it. and am about to put a u.v in. im using flourish tabs, excel. just to get it started.

my substrate is black moon sand.

for plants right now i have jungle vals, amazon swords, and some other swords.i have some micro tenelleus, pygmy chain swords, bacopa and difformis comming in this week









for fish i have 6 and a half danios. and a baby Marginatus. oh and i said 6 1/2 because the Marginatus just owned one lol









i think thats everything.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I suggest more light. what size tank is that? how many inches is the tank across?
You can use 5500k to 10000k bulbs. I would go about 1.3wpg or so, 1.5 tops but no lower than 1.2 
Your swords and vals will love you for it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

look very nice JIM>! i like your idea


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I suggest more light. what size tank is that? how many inches is the tank across?
> You can use 5500k to 10000k bulbs. I would go about 1.3wpg or so, 1.5 tops but no lower than 1.2
> Your swords and vals will love you for it


its a 20 gallon, and is 30" long. i have 2 lights on it. both are smaller than the tank. they are both 18 1/2". i have 2x 15w lights on it so.. 2x15= 30. 30w/20g= 1.5 watts. thats how you figure out wpg right?
it does seem dark in there still. i need a 30" dual light. with the 2 small ones i have shaded areas


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea thats how you figure it out.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

here are some pics after recieving some kick ass plants today in the mail








keep in mind that im still not done yet. i have some more plants comming in for the right side thats why its so open. Thanks Dippy








View attachment 106575

View attachment 106576

View attachment 106577

View attachment 106578


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I happen to love the grassy effect









Keep us updated on how these plants are doing. They will need time to acclimate in your tank. after that, they should start to carpet


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice looking tank man. Keep up the good work and keep us posted.

Trystan


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks guys, and yea dippy i love the grassy look too. thats my goal to have a full carpet







i don't know why the pics look like sh*t the water looks fine in person. i think it might be my shitty light


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hey Jim! where did you get the Grassy??? i like the look of that.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> hey Jim! where did you get the Grassy??? i like the look of that.


i got it from Dippy Eggs


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

just took this pic 2 mins ago. i need to get a better camrea








View attachment 107045

View attachment 107047


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lets see a list of those new plants you got! looks great!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice, your scape has improved a whole lot. 
You should trysome crypts in the shaded area of your tank, I think it might look pretty good accenting your grass.
Good job, keep up the good work.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks guys. this is a list of the plants that i got.

Jungle Vals
Amazon Swords
Chain Swords
R. Rotundifloia
Hygrophilia Polysperma (ceylon)
Bacopa
Difformis
Unknown Sword
Micro Tenellus
Water Sprite

i'm thinking about moving all these plants to another tank and just filling the whole back with chain sword. and leaving the micro up front. i really love the grassy look. i don't know yet. i'm gonna give this set up a little time first. i want to see what plants i can keep alive lol. i already have one plant dying on me







i will take a pic of it.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

here is 2 pics of the plants that seem to be dying. 
View attachment 107156

View attachment 107158


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is the Hygrophila difformis. Looks like a micro deficiency. Not positive, but that would be my first guess.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

wow that tank looks great.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

looking good jim! keep it up


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ok here is an updated pic of my tank. i have moved around and added some plants. i don't know why but i have lost most of the reds in my plants








View attachment 109830

View attachment 109831

View attachment 109832

View attachment 109833

View attachment 109834


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy shibby!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That looks extremely nice SillySpy! All of the plants look nice and healthy.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i hope my 20g turns out just like this tank. its almost perfect


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job wanna do mine something like that


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks guys, all my micro is starting to grow runners, and my swords are too







. i just need to figure out a way to get my red coloring back.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

hey what are you using for light and do you have a uv on their?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

patriotsfan said:


> hey what are you using for light and do you have a uv on their?


nope i dont have a u.v on it, but my light is a coralife 2x 65 watt compact. i only run one lamp at a time though.


----------

